# I'm looking for a challange



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

Unfortunately my mother died just over a month ago from MND. During her illness she received amazing support from both MND Scotland and the hospice she attended (Accord Hospice, Paisley).

So I want to do something to say thank-you to them. I want a cycling challenge.

This year I managed two sportives, the Rapha Condor Blackpool sportive which was about 85 miles (though very badly organised) and the Trossachs Ton which was just over 100 miles (very well organised).

So I am looking to up the ante this year. I'm reasonably fit (did the Ton with an average speed of 16.5mph) and hopefully with extra training this year I will be fitter still.

So what sportives would you suggest? What sportives are tough enough to encourage people to sponsor me? Of course I would need to be able to finish it, so nothing too crazy!

Ideally I'd like to keep it in Scotland if possible.


----------



## Waspie (24 Nov 2009)

Ullapool Mor?


----------



## jimboalee (24 Nov 2009)

Look on AUK's website and find the 'Peneperipheral'. In Calendar - Permanents.

It is a coastal route round Britain.

Check out the Scotland sections and add one extra along the border.

Follow the link to Ross's website for more details.

Something like this could be arranged in either metric or imperial centuries over consecutive days.


----------



## jimboalee (24 Nov 2009)

How about the 'Four corners'.

JOG, Cape Wrath, Lamberton and The Mull of Galloway.

In a 'Fig 8' pattern.


----------



## Kestevan (24 Nov 2009)

Flat out in the Fens sounds fun. 150+ miles (but no hills).


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

Jim,

I'm looking to up the ante, not do an around the world ride!  Let me quote....'These Permanents are for experienced Randonneurs.'. I'm not!

In truth a one day sportive is my limit at the moment (physically and practically). 

The Ullapool Mor is certainly a possibility.


----------



## Fnaar (24 Nov 2009)

Northern Rock Cyclone (Ride C)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=46918


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

Kestevan said:


> Flat out in the Fens sounds fun. 150+ miles (but no hills).



The distance would certainly be a challenge, but the thing that will draw in donations will be the hills.


----------



## 4F (24 Nov 2009)

Cheshire cat sportive in March ?


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

Mmm. the Northern Rock ride certainly looks challenging, but I'd need to get to Newcastle etc. Middle of nowhere, that is..

The Cheshire Cat is too early in the year for me. We have a baby due in January, so I don't expect to have a lot of training in me at the start of the year!


----------



## Greenbank (24 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> The distance would certainly be a challenge, but the thing that will draw in donations will be the hills.



The fens have "hills", but in the form of 20mph+ headwinds. Give me hills over flatlands any day.

Eck's "Snow Roads" has hills: http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-68

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/The-Snow-Roads


----------



## jimboalee (24 Nov 2009)

Before my LEJOG for Marie Curie, I conducted a poll of friends, relatives and acquaintances "What ride should I do to raise money". The overwhelming suggestion was "Land's End to John O'Groats".

If it is known a cyclist can ride 100 miles in a day, the challenge is not great enough to be impressive.

My relatives etc knew I could ride 125 miles in a day, but were surprised when I said I was planning to ride LEJOG in 7 days, 135 miles per day. Instead of the £1 sponsor money, it was £10 and £20.

Even my work pals extended to £5 from their normal miserable £1 for sponsored events undertaken by colleagues.

You say you have already done "The Trossachs Ton". They all know this now so another ton will NOT be a challenge. You did say "CHALLENGE". 

Drummore to John O'Groats in six days would be impressive.


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

Time is against me though jimboalee. As we are about to have our third child in January and work commitments are significant I can't afford the time to train for or do a 6 or 7 day ride. Maybe in a few years.

Greenbank, the Snow Road ride certainly looks interesting/challenging. 186 miles in a day would be impressive especially considering it isn't flat!

I've never done anything remotely AUK style. What would be needed? I assume that I would have to take food etc, so panniers would be required? Would there be places to stop along the way? Would I be on my own most of the time? Would I need to grow a beard?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (24 Nov 2009)

It's not in Scotland but what about Raid Pyrenean?

http://www.marmot-tours.co.uk/summaries/rfr.htm


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Nov 2009)

A colleague did a 400k audax and she raised a load of money. She did it in about 20 hours including riding through the night which makes it more appealing to sponsors I think. She was very fit but not really a cyclist before she started training for it so I'm sure you could manage it.


----------



## Spinney (24 Nov 2009)

Etape du Dales?


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2009)

Ken Laidlaw Hawick Sportive ?




> Ken Laidlaw Sportive 2010
> 
> Hawick Cycle Club would like to invite you to ride this event on 22nd August 2010
> 
> ...


This is the one which Seamab, Vinega and I did this year. It is certainly the toughest ride I have done - and the constant heavy rain didn't help  

It is a really well organised ride and the feed stations are ace. It is quite possibly challenging enough for your non-cycling friends/rellies and, if they are not convinced, send them out on a nice day's drive round the route ...... but better not go yourself


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Ken Laidlaw Hawick Sportive ?




Aye, this is the type of thing I had in mind, that and the Radar ride. Both obviously challengeing to anyone who knows anything about cycling. However, maybe something like Greenbank suggested would be more obviously challenging to the non-converted, i.e. 185 miles (big jump in distance) and 4800m climbing.

I do wonder if I could actually do it though! 

The Etape du Dales looks like a challenge as well!


----------



## I am Spartacus (24 Nov 2009)

Here's an idea
pick your one 3 or 4 day road race route around where you want to ride
have your race days finish at your pre booked B & B of your own choice
you can always have your stuff pre delivered to the B&Bs if you dont have backup.. but having backup is good for publicity and the sponsors
give it a catchy name
'#etape de scotia#'
just an idea


----------



## arallsopp (24 Nov 2009)

Depending where in Glasgow you are, Thurso is 'only' 276 miles away by A82 / A9.
That's a (calendar) day's ride, and is (presumably) something that even non riders can get their heads around.

Or shorter mileage, 100 miles to England down the A77, A76. Maybe even there and back?


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Depending where in Glasgow you are, Thurso is 'only' 276 miles away by A82 / A9.
> That's a (calendar) day's ride, and is (presumably) something that even non riders can get their heads around.
> 
> Or shorter mileage, 100 miles to England down the A77, A76. Maybe even there and back?




Hmmm. My in-laws live in Lancashire (not far from Blackpool). Glasgow to Blackpool in a day? Hmmm.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (24 Nov 2009)

Paris - Brest - Paris in 2011.

It's got everything to appeal to sponsors including history, reputation and catch phrases such as mostest, biggest, no sleep (est?), etc.

There's plenty of time to get ready for it.

And it's really good fun!


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

So how about this then. This would be my home (approximate) to in-laws (approxmate) challenge. Approximately 190 miles. 

Is this doable in a day?


----------



## 4F (24 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> So how about this then. This would be my home (approximate) to in-laws (approxmate) challenge. Approximately 190 miles.
> 
> Is this doable in a day?



And back again the following day ?


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> And back again the following day ?




Umm, errr


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> So how about this then. This would be my home (approximate) to in-laws (approxmate) challenge. Approximately 190 miles.
> 
> Is this doable in a day?


If your friends/work colleagues etc think it is NOT doable in a day - then That's It ! You've got your challenge  .... and some decent sponsorsheep too 

However ...... if they don't 


I would say it is doable for you but not sure if your camera batteries would last the whole journey


----------



## arallsopp (24 Nov 2009)

190 miles is doable in a day. Start early. Like 4am early, if possible.


----------



## wyno70 (24 Nov 2009)

Any chance you could make it 2 days, or even a 24 hour challenge??

If so, howabout John O'Groats to your home, approx 270 miles I think (seeing as you are in Glasgow), so definately doable as either (although 24 hours may be stretching it!!). If you set off sat am, you could be home Sunday pm.

It'd certainly be challenging and has the big name in it to 'woo' your sponsors.

Well done by the way, I found myself in similar circumstances this year and having recently been made redundant, had some time to do John O'Groats to Lands End in 8 days and raised over £1600, which I was very pleased with.

If you did the above, you could have an estimated eta for arriving back home and get a massive welcome party. It's certainly be a fantastic emotional end for you, given the reasons that you want to do it! Just a thought!


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

wyno70 said:


> Any chance you could make it 2 days, or even a 24 hour challenge??
> 
> If so, howabout John O'Groats to your home, approx 270 miles I think (seeing as you are in Glasgow), so definately doable as either (although 24 hours may be stretching it!!). If you set off sat am, you could be home Sunday pm.
> 
> ...




I can see where you are coming from, however, I think it would almost be a let down to have JOG at the start and not have LE at the end! 

The idea of doing a home to home challenge is growing on me and an early start would certainly be a good idea meaning I would have time for food stops etc.

Ideally I'd like to carry the minimum and to refuel on the way, i.e. shops cafes etc, a credit card mini day tour I suppose (without the sightseeing!)


----------



## Spinney (24 Nov 2009)

Not sure if it happens now, but the population of Blackpool used to turn Glaswegian for a couple of weeks in the summer - this may be back in the days when all the factory workers had their two weeks' summer hols at the same time.

So Glasgow --> Blackpool does have a certain historical significance (your in-laws could pick you up to save you having to cycle to their place from Blackpool - on the other had, Wiggo cycled home from Blackpool after the ToB leg....!)

If you do the G-B route - don't go through Lancaster - there are lots of nice country lanes, not too hilly, to by-pass the built-up bits.


----------



## Noodley (24 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Greenbank, the Snow Road ride certainly looks interesting/challenging. 186 miles in a day would be impressive especially considering it isn't flat!
> 
> I've never done anything remotely AUK style. What would be needed? I assume that I would have to take food etc, so panniers would be required? Would there be places to stop along the way? Would I be on my own most of the time? Would I need to grow a beard?



Magnatom, if you are interested in riding the Snow Roads give me a shout. The organiser is a friend of mine and I've also cycled the route more than most so can advise. The calendar events takes place on the Saturday5 June 2010 but you can ride it anytime as it's also a Perm. 

I'm sure it's the kind of route which would raise some money as people in Scotland will have all heard of Cairn O'Mount, The Lecht and Glenshee...and will be impressed that you are cycling them all in a day.

Alternatively there is another (slightly shorter) route with the same amount climbing. 228km route with 4800 metres climbing from Kirrie to Tomintoul and back, taking in Glenshee and The Lecht in both directions


----------



## Coco (24 Nov 2009)

Cycle to Fort William and then climb Ben Nevis.

Is there anywhere that your mother used to visit on holiday or somewhere of significance to her?


----------



## magnatom (24 Nov 2009)

Coco said:


> Cycle to Fort William and then climb Ben Nevis.
> 
> Is there anywhere that your mother used to visit on holiday or somewhere of significance to her?




Unfortunately due to 3 knee ops climbing is out of the question. 

Funnily enough, though, my mum had two places where she regularly went on holiday, Santa Ponsa, Majorca and Blackpool. I spent many holidays there as a child with my mum. I remember staying in the Linden Lee B & B on the sea front near the south pier (a white building with wood beams on the outside if I remember correctly). Always the first two weeks in July. I hadn't even thought of that until you asked the question. Blimey. 

That settles it. I'll be riding from home to Blackpool in a day. I just need to start organising, training and raising money. 

Some time in the first two weeks in July.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Unfortunately due to 3 knee ops climbing is out of the question.
> 
> Funnily enough, though, my mum had two places where she regularly went on holiday, *Santa Ponsa*, Majorca and Blackpool. I spent many holidays there as a child with my mum. I remember staying in the Linden Lee B & B on the sea front near the south pier (a white building with wood beams on the outside if I remember correctly). Always the first two weeks in July. I hadn't even thought of that until you asked the question. Blimey.
> 
> ...



Was she a golfer?

Go via Ayr.

Riding solitary??
Don't forget to get a lot of proofs and take loads of photos.


----------



## Greenbank (25 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> So how about this then. This would be my home (approximate) to in-laws (approxmate) challenge. Approximately 190 miles.
> 
> Is this doable in a day?



Perfect. 190 miles (305km) and about 2500m of climbing, that puts it at the "moderate" level. It's also mainly downhill after Sedbergh.

The old adage goes: if you can do X miles then you can do 2*X miles. Since you've done a 100 mile ride you can do a 200 mile ride.

Definitely doable in a day. You get about 21 hours to do a 300km Audax.

The Dean I've done twice (307km and 3900m climbing). First time was horrendous weather and took me almost bang on 21 hours. Second time (this year) was nicer and took me only 19 hours. The fast lot were round in 14 hours.
The Elenith I've done twice (305km and 4700m climbing). Both times I've taken almost exactly 20 hours.

Flatter 300s:-

Flattest Possible 300 (304km, 2000m climbing) was only 16h30min. Slower the second time I did it as I'd done 300km to get to the start to make it into a 600km ride (done in 39 hours).
Clapham to Thorne: 315km, 1500m climbing was 18h but I was languishing in cafes and nursing a friend of mine along who eventually gave up at 240km.
Putney to Thorne: 320km, 1500m climbing was 18h again but I was taking it easy into a headwind as the next day was 220km to Alston and the day after was 220km to North Berwick.

Very hilly 300s:-

Midlander Super Grimpeur 300 (321km, 5390m climbing). Utter insanity. Finished with minutes to spare so it was a shade under 21 hours again.

As Andy says, start early (4am is good) and that way you can get across and out out of Glasgow as the sun is coming up. Stop and eat every 40 miles or so (Johnstonebridge services are perfectly placed for lunch at about 80 miles, Carlisle at about 120 miles, etc).

Long distance is all in the head. Once you're past 100 miles then there's no difference between it being a 120 mile ride or a 875 mile ride like London-Edinburgh-London (quite similar since LEL required a minimum of 288km per day). All it requires is for you to keep feeding yourself properly, and not to take the easy option and give up. It's just sitting on a bike and turning the pedals.


----------



## wyno70 (25 Nov 2009)

Dover???? I've never heard that referred to as the corner of anything????


----------



## magnatom (25 Nov 2009)

Greenbank said:


> Perfect. 190 miles (305km) and about 2500m of climbing, that puts it at the "moderate" level. It's also mainly downhill after Sedbergh.
> 
> The old adage goes: if you can do X miles then you can do 2*X miles. Since you've done a 100 mile ride you can do a 200 mile ride.
> 
> Definitely doable in a day. You get about 21 hours to do a 300km Audax.



I'm really up for this now. I need to get a turbo trainer! 

So, as I can managed 16.5mph on a fairly hilly 100 miler (all be it with help from other riders for about 40% of the ride), what sort of average speed should I be aiming for for 190 miles (assuming reasonable weather)?

Obviously I'd want to be keeping the time at stops to a minimum. The hardest miles on my 100 miler were after a food stop (45 mins). So how long would others normal stop for a bite to eat?

Training will be difficult, as my time is restricted, although I will be certainly be able to do 40-50 milers at least once a week (with some 1000ft hills). Any advice on what ideal training would be?


----------



## Greenbank (25 Nov 2009)

I average about 13mph on hilly Audaxes, up to about 16mph on flatter rides (Putney to Cambridge and back, so 230km and 1500m climbing given the detours I took along the way).

At those kinds of speeds you can keep on chugging along mile after mile. The faster you go the quicker you'll burn out. I can do a sub 30 minute 10 mile TT, but I couldn't keep up a similar pace for a 25 mile TT, etc.

Plod, eat, plod, eat, plod, eat, plod, eat, plod, finish.

4am start. 13mph average gives just over 14.5 hours riding time for 190 miles. Add in an hour long stop every 40 miles and that's an extra 4 hours (stops at 40, 80, 120, and 160 miles). That's 18.5h giving a 10.30pm finish. If there's a headwind expect it to be anything up to 1am.

You may not stop for the full hour, but it'll account for other stops and faffing that goes on. I manage to stop for about 1h15 per 100km on an Audax up to 300km. Over 300km it's about 1.5h per 100km as it usually involves a little doze somewhere.

Put it another way, a friend of mine looked at the 12kph minimum average speed for the 1400km of LEL and said "piece of piss, anyone can keep that trivial speed up for any amount of time", when I said "ok, what about if I said you need to do 288kph a day for almost 5 days" he shut up as that sounded much harder, despite them being exactly the same thing.


----------



## magnatom (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks for that Greenbank. 

I'll have to plan in a weeks sleep afterwards!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Nov 2009)

Knowing what a greyhound you are nowadays , here are some figures to encourage you:

I took 8hr 29 min (note < 8 1/2 hrs  ) for the Ken Laidlaw, which is 164km and 2500m climbed and the weather was atrocious, as we all know. Our wee group also had some mechanicals and knee probs, so we could justifiably take off 29 or even 30 mins  from that time.

Most of my audices (? the plural of audax ) I have averaged around 20kph, including stops. I reckon if I can keep up a riding average of 23kph, I'll be OK. I seem to be able to sustain this for - well 164km thus far  and would like to see how much further I could go on. I've only _needed _to keep going for 164km. When the goal is a bit further, well you just have to pedal a bit further .... 

We have got some friends who stay in Orton (near Tebay services) and have always fancied cycling down to visit them .....


----------



## magnatom (25 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> We have got some friends who stay in Orton (near Tebay services) and have always fancied cycling down to visit them .....



Having some company on the ride would definitely be most appreciated, if your offering! 

In fact if anyone else would like to come along to support me and maybe raise a pound or two as well (although that isn't obligatory as support itself would be all that is required) then the more the better. In fact maybe I could meet up with a few CC'ers on the way!


----------



## Coco (25 Nov 2009)

So that's the July 2010 CC Ecosse trip organised then?

I'm sure we could work out some sort of relay of accompaniment between CC Ecosse and the rest of CC.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Nov 2009)

My money is on Magnatom averaging 11.8 mph. ( 11.771 was my calc's result ).


----------



## magnatom (26 Nov 2009)

jimboalee said:


> My money is on Magnatom averaging 11.8 mph. ( 11.771 was my calc's result ).



Now there is a way to raise some money. People could lay 'bets' on the average speed I would manage over the 190 miles. I would have to be blinded to this of course (otherwise I might cycle slower to favour someone in particular). The winner would take half the takings, and the rest would go to charity. 

So Jimboalee is that a rolling average, or does that take into account rest stops? I'd hope my rolling average would be higher, although probably not 17mph!


----------



## magnatom (26 Nov 2009)

P.S. So how did you calculate it?


----------



## jimboalee (26 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> P.S. So how did you calculate it?



You don't want to know. 

The 11.8 is the total from leaving your front drive to arriving at your destination. Much like an Audax.


----------



## wyno70 (26 Nov 2009)

Magnatom, I did something similar for my JOGLE. As well as getting people to sponsor me, I ran a sweepstake to guess the total time the ride would take me (in minutes) from start to finish. Winner took 50% with the other 50% going to the charity.

It boosted the coffers by over £100 and got a lot of people involved that otherwise wouldn't have sponsored me. In fact, even a lot of the people that had already sponsored me, had a go at the sweepstake as well, as by that stage they were very interested in what I was doing. I made it £5 a guess.

I'm doing an Ironman next year and will probably do the same for that.


----------



## magnatom (27 Nov 2009)

wyno70 said:


> Magnatom, I did something similar for my JOGLE. As well as getting people to sponsor me, I ran a sweepstake to guess the total time the ride would take me (in minutes) from start to finish. Winner took 50% with the other 50% going to the charity.
> 
> It boosted the coffers by over £100 and got a lot of people involved that otherwise wouldn't have sponsored me. In fact, even a lot of the people that had already sponsored me, had a go at the sweepstake as well, as by that stage they were very interested in what I was doing. I made it £5 a guess.
> 
> I'm doing an Ironman next year and will probably do the same for that.



Aye a book on total time is a good idea. I'll certainly do that. I might need to set up an internet site! I wonder if fromhometotheinlaws.co.uk is free? 

I'm down at the in-laws today. Drove down last night. It put into perspective how far 190 miles is!


----------



## Scoosh (27 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Aye a book on total time is a good idea. I'll certainly do that. I might need to set up an internet site! I wonder if fromhometotheinlaws.co.uk is free?
> 
> I'm down at the in-laws today. Drove down last night. It put into perspective how far 190 miles is!


Aye but it's probably quicker by bike  

You could run 2 books - Total Time and Actual Riding Time - or is that getting too complicated ?


----------



## magnatom (27 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Aye but it's probably quicker by bike
> 
> You could run 2 books - Total Time and Actual Riding Time - or is that getting too complicated ?



Not sure. I need to sit down and think of a strategy. I might even look into getting a website set up to co-ordinate it, although it's not something I have done before.


----------



## HJ (27 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> The distance would certainly be a challenge, but the thing that will draw in donations will be the hills.



The man wants a challenge (and he fancies wearing the CC polka dot jersey) so I have the perfect ride, the Ötztaler Radmarathon, now that _would_ give him bragging rights (OK so that is a bit of flaw). Do that one I would definitely sponsor you Mags...


----------



## Scoosh (27 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> The man wants a challenge (and he fancies wearing the CC polka dot jersey) so I have the perfect ride, the Ötztaler Radmarathon, now that _would_ give him bragging rights (OK so that is a bit of flaw). Do that one I would definitely sponsor you Mags...


Oh No you wouldn't - you couldn't afford it


----------



## Coco (27 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> ... now that _would_ give him bragging rights (OK so that is a bit of flaw).



lol


----------



## tradesecrets (28 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Unfortunately my mother died just over a month ago from MND. During her illness she received amazing support from both MND Scotland and the hospice she attended (Accord Hospice, Paisley).
> 
> So I want to do something to say thank-you to them. I want a cycling challenge.
> 
> ...




Cut a long story short you want to do a charity bike ride .. 


It's easy enough done get yourself sponsored by local business's and those you work with ... 

Plan your route get it sorted and show em ,, and if possible yer wantin others to join you ..


----------



## montage (28 Nov 2009)

do the half ironman


----------



## magnatom (29 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> The man wants a challenge (and he fancies wearing the CC polka dot jersey) so I have the perfect ride, the Ötztaler Radmarathon, now that _would_ give him bragging rights (OK so that is a bit of flaw). Do that one I would definitely sponsor you Mags...





Aye,

I've seen that before. Certainly one for a few years time, when I have the time, money and a new pair of legs/lungs etc!


----------



## magnatom (29 Nov 2009)

tradesecrets said:


> Cut a long story short you want to do a charity bike ride ..
> 
> 
> It's easy enough done get yourself sponsored by local business's and those you work with ...
> ...



Indeed. But, itsthe background story to why I am doing it that might encourage people to sponsor me, so I didn't want to cut the story too short.

I'm not sure I need much sponsorship from local businesses, as I have pretty much everything I need to do it already (except for a fit body!). Mind you, if anyone wants to provide me with a carbon road bike and a helmet camera that would film the whole ride (to be edited of course!).....


----------



## magnatom (29 Nov 2009)

montage said:


> do the half ironman




Unfortunately, due to three knee ops I can't run any more that about 200m without my knee crumpling under the pressure.


----------



## magnatom (31 Dec 2009)

So I've gone and bought a turbo trainer with my Christmas money! 
(Tacx Sartori). So that will let me get some miles in when the weather is bad (i.e. icy), and will mean I won't be disappearing off into the hills when child number 3 is here (I'll just disappear into the garage!).

I will of course be commadeering our fan and a stereo to keep me cool and amused! 

So I am still on track for 190 miles in the summer, especially now I am commuting 20 miles a day.....


----------



## Spud (5 Jan 2010)

" I'm looking for a challange"

How about learning to spell.


----------



## Spud (5 Jan 2010)

" I'm looking for a challange"

How about learning to spell.


----------



## magnatom (5 Jan 2010)

Spud said:


> " I'm looking for a challange"
> 
> How about learning to spell.




How about learning some social skills...


----------



## Spud (7 Jan 2010)

Yes you are right . Sorry for my flippancy. Henceforth I will also stop scratching my arse in public.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2010)

Spud said:


> Yes you are right . Sorry for my flippancy. Henceforth I will also stop scratching my arse in public.


Aw ... Nice 

Peace and Love : ,  or  !!  


Well done Spud 

So how much of the ride are you going to do with the Mighty Magnatom ???


----------



## magnatom (7 Jan 2010)

Spud said:


> Yes you are right . Sorry for my flippancy. Henceforth I will also stop scratching my arse in public.


Aye, no worries. To be faiir I probably shouldn't have replied the way I did. Just a bit tired that day.

You just have to live with my spelling. It's never been the best, and I haven't got around to sorting out a spell checker on firefox at home. It's all part of the Magnatom Experience!

Aye scoosh, I need to get planning. Once my wife pops I'll be off on paternity leave for two weeks. I'll have plenty of time for planning then....aye right!


----------

